# 22-250 load data please



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Would anyone be willing to post a picture from a hornady manual showing data for the 53 grain vmax that is boat tail for a 22-250. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Oops


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

What's your twist rate? The manual says " The 53 grain V-Max will not stabilize in a 1-14" and slower twist barrel".


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

I have a 1-14". Back to square 1. I guess I may go with the 55grain ct ballistic tips then.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

What kind of powder do you have?


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

I think you went the wrong way with the weight tph. Slower twist needs a lighter bullet. My remington won't shoot 55 gr worth a nickel but 50 gr's I'm getting near dime @ 100 yards and that's with my eyes. lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Yotehntr is right, I am new to reloading but I should have caught that. A 60 grain V-Max will not stabilize in a 1-14" and slower, 68 grain BTHP will not stabilize in a 1-10 and slower, a 75 grain A-Max will not stabilize in a 1-9" and slower twist. so you have 35 grain NTX, 40 grain V-Max, 45 grain Hornet, 50 grain V-Max, 50 grain SP, 50 grain SP SX , 50 grain GMX, now it doesn't say anything about 52 gr. A-Max, 52 gr BTHP, or the 53 gr HP. Nice catch Yotehntr


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Glenway has way more experience with the 22-250 than I, hopefully he will chime in, in the morning, it's past his bedtime.. LOL sorry Glen.


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

No reason you can't try 55's. Most 1-14" .22-250's will shoot 55's. Every one I've ever had would shoot 55's. 55Gr boattails might be iffy, but flat base bullets should be fine. If you go with mid level loads you may run into issues. But if you push em hard/fast enough, they'll stabilize fine.

Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm shooting 55 grain hornady loads now and grouping about .615 at 100. I know the lighter bullets are better from the slow twist rates and vice versa but what I was hoping for was the higher bc. Maybe I'll try the 52s


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sent it to you in a PM


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

azpredatorhunter said:


> What's your twist rate? The manual says " The 53 grain V-Max will not stabilize in a 1-14" and slower twist barrel".


Ive shot them in my 1-14 twist Tikka T3 , 22-250 and no problem here . Also OK with the 55 gr SP . However , the 55 gr GMX tumbled terribly til I set it back a fair distance from the lands and made it jump to reach them .My current fur friendly load for the 52 gr Amax is 38gr of H380 , C.O.A.L. of 2.43" , puts 5 shots in a dime at 100 yds .


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

I guess I'll buy several kinds of bullets and do some testing and adjusting! Thanks for all the help y'all.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

From my understanding the weight of the bullet is not the issue its the length. Heavier bullets tend to be longer than lighter bullets. Correct?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You sir are correct........mostly. The two (weight and length) go hand in hand when the bullets are made from the same materials and are the same shape (round nose or spire point for instance) bearing surface on the lands is probably a more precise measure. The tail come into consideration as well. A boat tail does not ride on the lands where a flat base does, a boat tail is for in flight performance.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

C2C said:


> Ive shot them in my 1-14 twist Tikka T3 , 22-250 and no problem here . Also OK with the 55 gr SP . However , the 55 gr GMX tumbled terribly til I set it back a fair distance from the lands and made it jump to reach them .My current fur friendly load for the 52 gr Amax is 38gr of H380 , C.O.A.L. of 2.43" , puts 5 shots in a dime at 100 yds .


I'll have to try the 52 grain A-Max... The test rifle in the Hornady manual was a Remington 700.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Remember it was their Rem 700...YMMV. Different types of rifling will have a different effect on the bullet, as well as velocity, bullet jump, etc.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

azpredatorhunter said:


> I'll have to try the 52 grain A-Max... The test rifle in the Hornady manual was a Remington 700.


Very accurate and fur friendly , tho recommended as a paper punching bullet . The trouble I think with the GMX is they are very long because of the gilding material they are made of


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes that is why. The gilding material is lighter than lead when measured by volume.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Science make it go bang.


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

C2C said:


> Very accurate and fur friendly , tho recommended as a paper punching bullet . The trouble I think with the GMX is they are very long because of the gilding material they are made of


I've wondered about the "target" type bullets with less of a hollow point (especially in Berger). I know the 17 remington crowd loved the target Berger bullets.. the "varmint" bullets were more of an expload on impact. I've thought about giving the Berger "target" 52 gr a try in my 22-250 Remington... Bergers just shoot great in anything I've put them in. I've shot a few coyote's with the "Varmint" style... never had good performance from them though. Man they look good on paper though.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Yes that is why. The gilding material is lighter than lead when measured by volume.


Which makes it kinda strange . I shoot both GMX and SST out of my 300 WM , both 165 grain . Both hit same point of impact , but GMX IS "red tip " ,.15" longer . Same B.C. tho .. fine with me , SST is cheaper to practice with and GMX did a good job on my elk .


----------



## crzy_cntryby (Feb 13, 2016)

You guys shooting yotes with gmx? Kinda like the FMJ idea, clean pass though? I'm about to start looking at bullets again. The VMax have blown some big backside holes I'm not happy with.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

crzy_cntryby said:


> You guys shooting yotes with gmx? Kinda like the FMJ idea, clean pass though? I'm about to start looking at bullets again. The VMax have blown some big backside holes I'm not happy with.


I lost a wolf shooting the fragible Amax , not good enough penetration , so my idea was to carry my spare clip loaded with GMX in case another wolf came to the call while hunting coyotes . Tho I did get the GMX to shoot reasonably well after some experimentation , it wouldnt shoot the same spot as my pet Amax load without adjusting the scope . Thus ended my idea of using them . 55 GR Hornady SP are close enough tho that I carry a clip of them instead .


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

My savage 250 shoots the 60 gn Vmax very well. I have them loaded with 39 gn of H4350 and a .020 jump. Coming out at 3583 fps. Rifle is a 1-12 twist though with the button rifling though. Prairie dogs out to 500 yds seem to disappear too.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Try Noslers. I shoot them in everything but my 204. Never had a pass through on coyotes. I did spine a fox and nearly cut him in half though. The 35gr Bergers shoot little bitty groups in the 204 though.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I like personally 53 grain Sierra Match Kings for Iowa and Nebraska Coyotes. I load them with Varget and try not to push them more then 3600, To work up a load start low at 25 grains and work your way up, But I doubt you'll have to move up to 27 grains as 25 to 25.5 grain seem to be a magic load for me whether it's in my Savage 12bvss or my Model 10 Predator Hunter.

Be advised this is a flat based bullet and if you use a RCBS deburring tool seating may be an issue. In other words the bullet may not sit flat when you start seating because of burrs. RCBS tools don't leave an inside taper. So taper the edge a little with some common emery cloth placed on you index finger to start the bullet. It doesn't take much and it will prevent some black finger nails when holding the bullet in the press. Or buy a K&M tool that will cut a slight taper.


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Try Noslers. I shoot them in everything but my 204. Never had a pass through on coyotes. I did spine a fox and nearly cut him in half though. The 35gr Bergers shoot little bitty groups in the 204 though.


That's the same thing I've settled on with my 223, and 22-250.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I like the idea of Nosler's in a .22-250. What grain do you men prefer for predators?

Thankyou

Larry


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

TheDuckMaster said:


> I like the idea of Nosler's in a .22-250. What grain do you men prefer for predators?
> 
> Thankyou
> 
> Larry


I have a son in law that shoots 55 gr nosler ballistic tips and he has been banned from our fur hunting excursions . Group really well out of his particular rifle but sure arent fur friendly , at least not "fur " us ..lol . Maybe its been bullet placement , I dont know .


----------

